# Meet new people in Hong Kong



## ivyweevy (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi there I am Ivi, 21, from Germany and just moved to Hong Kong for an internship. Basically I am looking for someone to hang out with, as I don't know anyone here so far. 

(My main interests are any sports activities, going out, discovering nice cafes or bars, oh yea and I like dancing a lot haha..) anyone who would like to join me ? or who is in the same position? 

Ivi


----------



## yskloisky (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi there ivi,

do you enjoy hiking activities?


----------



## ukhk (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Ivi,

I've just recently got to HK too, here until Christmas time and possibly longer. Would be great to meet for coffee or a drink, or to try out a new cafe find together if you would like to?

Send me a message if you fancy meeting up!

Ellie


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


TO GET MORE RESPONSE CAN I PLEASE SUGGEST YOU POST ON THE ABOVE THREAD


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Felixh96 said:


> Hi Ivi. Ich komme auch aus Deutschland und werde am 18.9 in Hongkong ankommen um auch ein Praktikum zu absolvieren. Da wir die gleichen Interessen teilen und sich unser Alter auch nicht wesentlich unterscheidet, könnten wir uns ja mal treffen nachdem ich angekommen bin
> Liebe Grüße
> Felix[/QUOTE/]
> 
> ...


----------



## Padge (Sep 28, 2015)

*New to HK*

I'm new to Hong Kong and keen to meet new people as I'm here for 6 months. I like to explore so if anyone fancies a coffee or chat then let me know.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Paul.

You will get more notice if you post in the correct threadhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/hong-kong-expat-forum-expats-living-hong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html.


----------



## Padge (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the note. I'm just trying to work my way around the site.

Cheers


----------



## Giraffe2001 (Oct 19, 2015)

hi Ivy,

I'm (mid-30s) also from Germany and somewhat new to HK. Happy to do a hike sometime or something. Also happy to help if you have questions in German rather than English. 

Anyway, enjoy your time in HK


----------

